# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  πρόβλημα

## gregoris

Για σας.Ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ . εχτες ανεβασα ενα κειμενο με φωτογρεφιες στα βιντεο και φωτογραφιες μελων αλλα δεν μου το εμφανιζει. Τι κανω λαθος ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Τίποτα δεν κάνεις λαθος.
Τα θέματα στην Ενότητα Φωτογραφίες Μελών περιμένουν έγκριση από διαχειριστή,ειδικά στην περίπτωση που είσαι νεο μέλος ή ανήλικος.

----------


## angelblue15

"Στο ακριβώς από πάνω ποστ,το quote ειναι πλεονασμός. Mods Team "

μου εχει εμφανιστει 2-3 φορες σε ποστ μου , για πιο λογο ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> "Στο ακριβώς από πάνω ποστ,το quote ειναι πλεονασμός. Mods Team "
> 
> μου εχει εμφανιστει 2-3 φορες σε ποστ μου , για πιο λογο ?


Aυτο ειναι το μολις το πρώτο σου ποστ στο φόρουμ, σε ποιο αλλο ποστ σου  εννοείς οτι το έχεις δει;Σε άλλο λογαριασμό;

----------

